# Pine Tree Needles



## bohica24 (Jun 9, 2009)

What kind of damage, if any, can pine tree needles cause to shingles? I do my best to keep them cleared off but I can't live on the roof. I was told that they cause damage, leaks - any truth to this? Thanks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If there is sufficient quantity of any organic material on a roof, especially in a valley area, then the organic material will remain wetter for an extended period of time and thus, also allow a possible expolsive growth of licen or roof algae to set root into the organic shingle roofing materials.

Once a cluster roots, grows to a sufficiet size and then detaches from the roof, it can or usually will remove the associated shingle granules off of the surface of the shingle, therby leaving a bare asphalt spot at each location, which therefor will allow the exposed asphalt to degrade prematurely from the direct affects of the harmful rays of the UV Rays of the Sun.

If they are just small deposits, which blow around on and off od the roof when the wind blows them around and they are dried out, there should be no such adverse problems associated with the fallout.

Actually, the more times that you walk on the roof shingles, with improper walking motions, you can scuff and damage the shingle surface much quicker that what the pine needles could possibly do.

I would recommend a leaf blower for you to use, aiming from top to bottom, as long as the slope of the roof is safe to walk on and you have the confidence to do so.

Ed


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Actually, the more times that you walk on the roof shingles, with improper walking motions, you can scuff and damage the shingle surface much quicker that what the pine needles could possibly do.
> 
> Ed


What are proper walking methods to avoid damaging the shingles?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Not scuffing the granule surface by sliding your shoes across them and also, if you bend down, remain as flat footed as possible, without the toes of your shoes or boots digging in.​ 
Additionally, if it is too hot, take extra precautions.​ 
If you want to stand or sit on the roof, find an old abandoned couch foam cushion to rest you hip on. Plus, it is much cooler to sit on the roof that way.​ 
Ed​


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> If you want to stand or sit on the roof, find an old abandoned couch foam cushion to rest you hip on. Plus, it is much cooler to sit on the roof that way.​
> Ed​


I've seen other roofers use these cushions. I don't really have an old couch sitting around, so is there somewhere you can buy the cushions, or something similar?

(Sorry if I'm interrupting the original post)


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You usually just have to keep your eyes open when driving around and see when someone is throwing away an old couch. I imagine that a Hobby Shop or Fabric Shop or Furniture Repair Shop would possibly have some in stock to buy, but it's nice to have without paying for it if it's getting tossed anyways.

Ed


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> You usually just have to keep your eyes open when driving around and see when someone is throwing away an old couch. I imagine that a Hobby Shop or Fabric Shop or Furniture Repair Shop would possibly have some in stock to buy, but it's nice to have without paying for it if it's getting tossed anyways.
> 
> Ed


Ok I'll have to keep my eyes open from now on. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bohica24 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ed the Roofer - Thanks for the information, will certainly take your advice to the roof. I've used a blower before and it worked well. Man them needles are a neusance.

dc4nomore - Glad you jumped in there and inquired about the cushion concept to protect to protect shingles and how to move about the roof to cause the least damage with your shoes. Oh, and I too shall keep my eyes open while driving from now on - I will stop accusing others of driving like idiots.....:laughing:


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

bohica24 said:


> Ed the Roofer - Thanks for the information, will certainly take your advice to the roof. I've used a blower before and it worked well. Man them needles are a neusance.
> 
> dc4nomore - Glad you jumped in there and inquired about the cushion concept to protect to protect shingles and how to move about the roof to cause the least damage with your shoes. Oh, and I too shall keep my eyes open while driving from now on - I will stop accusing others of driving like idiots.....:laughing:


Definitely would try the blower. I just tore all my old shingles off to put new, and used a gas blower to blow all the extra dust/nails off before putting down the felt paper. It worked great. Much easier and did a better job than using a pushbroom.

About the cushions, not only will they protect the shingles, but they give you a great amount of grip when you kneel or sit of them on a steeper section of roof. That's actually why I was originally interested in where to get them, but now that I know they protect the shingles too, it gives me all the more reason to try and find some.


----------

